# Your LO's name?!



## Marzipan_girl

Wanted to start a chilled thread lol.
Anyway, what's the meaning behind your LO's name/s? Why did you call him/her that and why do you like the name? Does it have any specific significance?

Mine is Rory Oliver Fox Power (yes you can laugh).

We argued alot about the first name. All mine were v. nature like and hippyish. I wanted names like Sage, River, Willow etc. Something that refers to either nature or animals. 
My OH wanted names which sounded professional and upper class. (snob). So he had on his list, Louis Alexander, Sebastian, and finally an Irish name (we're both Irish)--Rory. (it means Red King in Gaelic)
I liked Rory because to me it conjured up images of roaring animals like lions and tigers :thumbup: He liked it because he thought it would get him a good job in the future LOL.

Middle names-- Oliver, I chose this funnily enough. It's OH's name but at the time he was FOB and wasn't sure he wanted to be part of LO's life. I sort of threw the pregnancy thing on him pretty hard. So I wanted to remind him that he WAS his son no matter what, by giving him his name. 

Fox- I still really wanted a hippyish nature name. OH convinced me to think seriously about LO's future and job prospects and that a hippy name might not work in his favour. But I really wanted a part of my personalty to shine through LO's name. We had a huge argument about it. When we went to register LO's name on the birth certificate I was being really good and told the lady It's Rory Oliver Power. My OH must have felt guilty or something and thought he was calling my bluff by saying "wasn't there another name you wanted?" He expected me to be mature and say no, but instead I said, "yep! FOX!"

And she put that down. Much to his disbelief. I love the name though. I love foxes so there you go go. 

Alot of people are like "why fox?!" But I like it :flower:

The baptism was funny. The priest asked in front of everyone for me to say my baby's name and I said, "Rory Power." He whispered, "no we need the full name" So I said "Rory Oliver Fox Power". The priest after that just referred to LO as Rory Oliver...LOL.

Oh, and Power is OH's surname. Cool surname 

Anyhoo, Why did you choose your LO's name? And whats the meaning behind it? What were other choices you had in mind?


----------



## emmylou92

hollie was the only name we could agree on but i liked it best ie not a y.
plus she is a winter baby so hollie seemed fitting....we used to call her hollie berry now we call her hollie lollie pop.
louise is my middle name and oh liked it so that was easy


----------



## _laura

We had Max for a boy. The only name we could think of and agree on. I picked it after Max from Where The Wild Things Are. It was my favourite book as a child and one of my favourite films. He has OH's middle name James after OHs grandad who is amazing :) and he has OHs surname too :thumbup:

We also had Jessie picked for a girl, because I love Toy Story and it was the only girl name me and OH could agree on too!


----------



## amygwen

Hahaha, that's so cute. I love your idea for names, they're very unique!
Didn't you take forever to pick a middle name though? At least that's what I remember!!! :winkwink:

Kenneth Alexander R

Kenneth - My grandfather's name and my favorite uncle's name. I think it's just very old-fashioned, which is what I like. Plus I love the name Kenny (even though I rarely call him that). I figured Kenny can be his childhood name, Kenneth can be his adolescent/teenage name and than Ken can be his grown-up name! :D

Alexander - OH's name, OH really wanted LO to have the first name Alexander, but I thought it was really boring. And it's weird but all of my ex boyfriends names are Alexander, so even though OH's name is that, I still didn't like naming him that LOL. WEIRD.

R - My last name, LOL, obviously not just R.. but didn't want to write it, even though most of you are friends w/ me on FB! :D


----------



## bumpy_j

It means God in Hebrew :)

I really liked Noah, Jonah and Caleb (big fan of Hebrew names here) but OH hated them all, only one we agreed on was Joel which i'm happy with now - Noah is a popular name in my family (although spelt in the Italian way 'Noe') so I always thought I'd call my son that. Maybe the next one though...

Kurt and Alexander I just made up on the spot when we were registering him - me and my OH just couldn't agree on middle names until the last second. Talk about pressure ahah. We were also thinking of Douglas and he liked Cameron. I really liked Malachi and Maverick at some point but that was a no go with him. If it was up to me solely he would have the weirdest name which I'd probably be kicking myself about now


----------



## annawrigley

There is already a name meanings thread hun! 
But we chose Noah's name cos it was just one we both agreed on :shrug: (the only one other than Bradley... barf... glad we agreed on Noah lol)
Patrick is after FOB's great grandad who died when he was 12ish and he was really close to
J-Howe (para about putting full names on here in case of Googling :haha:) J... is FOB's surname, and Howe is the second part of my surname. The first part is in my username :winkwink: I would have just gave him my surname but I hate it... And I wasn't gonna just give him FOB's surname cos he doesn't deserve it (as in FOB doesn't deserve Noah to have just his name...) So popped the Howe on the end xx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

annawrigley said:


> There is already a name meanings thread hun!
> But we chose Noah's name cos it was just one we both agreed on :shrug: (the only one other than Bradley... barf... glad we agreed on Noah lol)
> Patrick is after FOB's great grandad who died when he was 12ish and he was really close to
> J-Howe (para about putting full names on here in case of Googling :haha:) J... is FOB's surname, and Howe is the second part of my surname. The first part is in my username :winkwink: I would have just gave him my surname but I hate it... And I wasn't gonna just give him FOB's surname cos he doesn't deserve it (as in FOB doesn't deserve Noah to have just his name...) So popped the Howe on the end xx

Ahw I'm too lazy to find the thread.
My mum wanted me to call LO Noah. She loves the name. And Patrick is v.Irish ( yay for us irish!)


----------



## Desi's_lost

Assyria is an ancient empire...but I was just taken with it for some reason, so i dropped an s and used it. I think its really sure, and she will always stand out in a crowd. 
Elaine is my middle name, my mothers middle name and my great aunts name.
Beverly is my grandmothers name
:flower:


----------



## stephx

I just fell in love with Ava when I heard it :cloud9: 

May is OHs sisters middle name and great grandmothers name x


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah-Daddy simply loved the name.
Faith as her middle name because i got told i could probably never have babies naturally & went threw quite a few scares with her,but everyone had faith in her. IYKWIM?


----------



## unconditional

Tiara - my OH came up with her name, and i loved it..and her nick name is princess lol ;)

Eva - my aunt that passed away that i loved so dearly! 

then both our lastnames....


----------



## Lucy22

*Elena -*My mum and I were researching our family history. I found out my great great great Grandmother was Italian, and her name was Elena. I didn't exactly name her "after" her, but I fell in love with it cause it was so unusual and pretty. I liked how it was Italian/Spanish too. I still love it, and I can't think of a better name for a little girl.

*Iris -*Mine and OH/FOB's song. It was our first dance at our Wedding and I liked it plus Elena is hard to match to a middle name. Now I think its seriously cheesy, even though they do sound pretty together.

*Rose -*MIL's name. She was always very kind and helpful to me and OH, even though she is a bit of a psycho sometimes. I was really annoyed when it turned into a classic "filler name".

This LO is still nameless. I can't decide :nope:


----------



## x__amour

Victoria - Victorious. 
Noëlle - Noel.

We always loved Victoria for a girl, and Nicholas for a boy. If Tori was a boy, she would've been Nicholas Zachary, Zachary after OH. We had originally thought about Victoria Ann but in the end I didn't like that her first name ended with an A and her middle name would start with an A and then I came across Noëlle and I instantly loved it and it flows so well. So yeah. :flow:


----------



## lilosmum

Lily Rebecca Jadea Price 
Lily -After my Great Nan Lilian
Rebecca - My mums input she has always loved the name and I was very nearly called it
Jadea - After the colour of OH's eyes he hated that, that is what I called her and why but apparently it has grown on him lol


----------



## Tanara

_Taye was just brought into a conversation, It stuck and so that's what he was named, there really wasn't any big meaning behind his name. People threw out my family, seem to find their own meanings though. And Matthew was just after his father, It's a big tradition where my dad is from to give the first born son their fathers first name as their middle.

Fayth was after my mom (her name is fay) We both loved the name, and it suits her perfectly. Lee Is my middle as well as my OH's sisters middle name, so it was a cute way of adding us both into it. Rose is after OH's mom as hes a mommys boy, as well as i have a grandma who is named Rose. 
_


----------



## laura1991

Lily - My grans favourite flower and its a name me and my mum loved! It was the only one FOB really agreed to! 

Mary - after my Gran, she was like a second mother to me i wanted Polly as her first name after her because everyone called her Polly but FOB didnt like it


----------



## MommyGrim

Avalon - Growing up I loved the story of King Arthur, and I really wanted to put some part of that into her name but I couldn't think of anything. Then one day, I was looking through baby names and came across Avalon, and I'd thought I had heard it before, so when I looked it up I found that Avalon was the island in the Legend of King Arthur where he went to die after he was injured. It was said to be the most beautiful place in the world. And I fell utterly in love with the name.

Ann- This is my, my mothers, and my grandmother middle name, and I really wanted to keep it in the family. I actually had planned on giving my first born daughter my middle name since I was very young.


----------



## annawrigley

Marzipan_girl said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> There is already a name meanings thread hun!
> But we chose Noah's name cos it was just one we both agreed on :shrug: (the only one other than Bradley... barf... glad we agreed on Noah lol)
> Patrick is after FOB's great grandad who died when he was 12ish and he was really close to
> J-Howe (para about putting full names on here in case of Googling :haha:) J... is FOB's surname, and Howe is the second part of my surname. The first part is in my username :winkwink: I would have just gave him my surname but I hate it... And I wasn't gonna just give him FOB's surname cos he doesn't deserve it (as in FOB doesn't deserve Noah to have just his name...) So popped the Howe on the end xx
> 
> Ahw I'm too lazy to find the thread.
> My mum wanted me to call LO Noah. She loves the name. And Patrick is v.Irish ( yay for us irish!)Click to expand...

Aye, he was Irish! Noah is 1/8 Irish ;)


----------



## lily123

unconditional said:


> Tiara - my OH came up with her name, and i loved it..and her nick name is princess lol ;)
> 
> Eva - my aunt that passed away that i loved so dearly!
> 
> then both our lastnames....

Hiya hun.
Just out of interest, how do you pronounce your daughters name? Is it like a Tiara that you would wear on your head?
xxxxxx


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian Joseph James

Kian - The only name which FOB would agree too, which we both loved! He wanted A-J (Ashley Junior)!! Or Ashton, which i didnt like.

Joseph- After my Grandpa.

James- All the men in my family have it as a middle name so was traditon to carry it on, also FOB's grandad was called James 

xx


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn means favor or blessing. Which she was a blessing to me. 
But anywho:

Gracelynn: I read a book a lonngggg time ago and I always loved that name. Her name was going to be originally Alexandria but there are to many girl Alexandria's around where I live. FOB and I coulnd't think of a name we both liked and he sugessted Gracelynn and I told him , umm I already told you that name and you didn't like it. Well he ended up liking it.

Elizabeth: We picked it because it went really well with her first name and I love it as a middle name. And that's what It was going to be if her first name was Alexandria. 

R- Deff not her last name. She does have her daddies last name. We were together at the time and people still ask me if Im going to change it because we arent together and i told them no because she is part her dad and it goes better with her name then mine does. lol


----------



## vinteenage

*Phineas*: Biblical, means Oracle. 

We went through a lot of first names. I love names from Literature, which is where Phineas is from ("A Seperate Peace"). OH wasn't sold on it at first though. We went through a lot of names (I know...Caspian, Cornelius, Jasper, Theodore and Cedric were all mentioned). Eventually we came down to two names, Phineas and Alasdair. We couldn't settle on a nickname we liked for Alasdair though, so Phineas "Finn" won! I still adore his name and feel it fits him to a "t".

We are screwed it we have another son. I have no clue what he'd be named!

*Matthew*: Biblical, means Gift of God.

My father's name, plain and simple! I think it works well with Phineas.


----------



## lizardbreath

I Named Jaymee. FOB's named Katherine.
Jaymee was a Name I always Loved Hated the spelling though Jamie looks so boring so I typed Jamie into the computer and it said pronounced Jay-mee . Loved it and it stuck was one of the only names we could really agree on . and Elizabeth is my middle name I always Loved the name and Said if I ever had a Girl her name would be elizabeth but I couldnt find a middle name to go with it . 
As for Katherine FOB's says he named her after his grandma . and Michelle comes from the beatles as its the only thing that seemed to go with Katherine that we could agree on .


----------



## unconditional

lily123 said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> Tiara - my OH came up with her name, and i loved it..and her nick name is princess lol ;)
> 
> Eva - my aunt that passed away that i loved so dearly!
> 
> then both our lastnames....
> 
> Hiya hun.
> Just out of interest, how do you pronounce your daughters name? Is it like a Tiara that you would wear on your head?
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

ya like tea-air-a lol :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin William David
Quintin - was going to be my brothers name but my mom changed her mind and I always loved it 
Willam - one of my brothers middle name
David - other brothers middle name (one who was going to be named quintin)
wantedd to named him Quintin Danger, but got talked out of it.


----------



## MommyVonVon

Originally OH wanted Josiah, but there are soo many little boys named that and I didnt think that it fit with us. So I suggested Devonne, which is my OH middle name. His middle name Haze came from a Jimmy Hendrix song "Purpke Haze". Not my suggestion but I love how its different but not too different you know?


----------



## MommyVonVon

Lucy22 said:


> *Elena -*My mum and I were researching our family history. I found out my great great great Grandmother was Italian, and her name was Elena. I didn't exactly name her "after" her, but I fell in love with it cause it was so unusual and pretty. I liked how it was Italian/Spanish too. I still love it, and I can't think of a better name for a little girl.
> 
> *Iris -*Mine and OH/FOB's song. It was our first dance at our Wedding and I liked it plus Elena is hard to match to a middle name. Now I think its seriously cheesy, even though they do sound pretty together.
> 
> *Rose -*MIL's name. She was always very kind and helpful to me and OH, even though she is a bit of a psycho sometimes. I was really annoyed when it turned into a classic "filler name".
> 
> This LO is still nameless. I can't decide :nope:


I LOVE your daughters name its so classy :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Isabelle - I just liked it :D
Charlotte - Family name in FOBs family. Her Aunt, new baby cousin etc all have this middle name.
Rose - I wanted this to be her first name but FOB didn't like it. Think we are going to drop it by deed poll as he name is a mouthful when you factor in my rather long surname!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

amygwen said:


> Hahaha, that's so cute. I love your idea for names, they're very unique!
> Didn't you take forever to pick a middle name though? At least that's what I remember!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Kenneth Alexander R
> 
> Kenneth - My grandfather's name and my favorite uncle's name. I think it's just very old-fashioned, which is what I like. Plus I love the name Kenny (even though I rarely call him that). I figured Kenny can be his childhood name, Kenneth can be his adolescent/teenage name and than Ken can be his grown-up name! :D
> 
> Alexander - OH's name, OH really wanted LO to have the first name Alexander, but I thought it was really boring. And it's weird but all of my ex boyfriends names are Alexander, so even though OH's name is that, I still didn't like naming him that LOL. WEIRD.
> 
> R - My last name, LOL, obviously not just R.. but didn't want to write it, even though most of you are friends w/ me on FB! :D

Yup it took me forever to shortlist all my nature names. So Fox was on there, as was River and a few others. Then it was when OH said "wasn't there a name you wanted?" which threw me and I just said the first one of those which came to mind, (as it was sort of spur of the moment and I wasn't expecting him to say that) which was Fox :D


----------



## DreamComeTrue

Lyra - 
First heard in the film the golden compass & i loved it. we were undecisive about names through pregnancy though & when she was born i asked OH what we should name her & he said Lyra so we stuck with it, i love the fact that its an uncommon name but not weird iykwim. theres also a song called Lyra by Kate Bush which i love.

Ann - 
It was my nan's middle name, so it means alot to me that Lyra shares it. Plus i think it works well with her first name.


----------



## Lucy22

MommyVonVon said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> *Elena -*My mum and I were researching our family history. I found out my great great great Grandmother was Italian, and her name was Elena. I didn't exactly name her "after" her, but I fell in love with it cause it was so unusual and pretty. I liked how it was Italian/Spanish too. I still love it, and I can't think of a better name for a little girl.
> 
> *Iris -*Mine and OH/FOB's song. It was our first dance at our Wedding and I liked it plus Elena is hard to match to a middle name. Now I think its seriously cheesy, even though they do sound pretty together.
> 
> *Rose -*MIL's name. She was always very kind and helpful to me and OH, even though she is a bit of a psycho sometimes. I was really annoyed when it turned into a classic "filler name".
> 
> This LO is still nameless. I can't decide :nope:
> 
> 
> I LOVE your daughters name its so classy :)Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna - Jon thought of it & I simply loved it. Plus, he couldn't be there for her birth, so I wanted to feel like there was an even bigger part of him there with me in spirit. I wanted her to know that daddy named her ... his perfect little girl. It's kind of hard to put to words.:flow:

Nicole - It's my middle name :flow:


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna - Just a name we both agreed on that didn't sound "race specific", it means Holy :)
Christina - My grandma's name
Marie - OHs grandma's name (we couldnt decide on a middle name so she got 2)
and she has OHs last name, Stokes. 

One long name for a teeny girl :haha:.


----------



## unconditional

AirForceWife7 said:


> Brenna - Jon thought of it & I simply loved it. Plus, he couldn't be there for her birth, so I wanted to feel like there was an even bigger part of him there with me in spirit. I wanted her to know that daddy named her ... his perfect little girl. It's kind of hard to put to words.:flow:
> 
> Nicole - It's my middle name :flow:

aww soo sweet:cloud9:


----------



## Trying4ababy

I think the name Madison is a strong yet feminine sounding female name. 
We also joked about calling her Winter since she was born in November. We then thought that Madison Summer born in the winter was funny.

Alas, we have Madison Summer


We later found out that my DH grandfathers middle name was Madison


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kailee-OH came up with it. honestly think a anime had some play in it as there is a king kai in it and he grew up with the show but i went along because i liked the sound of it lol

Elizabeth- I had a great aunt named this and I dont really remember her but my grandpa was very happy when i choose this as he loved his sister so much 

Ann- everyone on OH side i swear has this and his mom wouldnt let it alone so i just choose it

Lepage- OH last name


----------



## MrsEngland

Delilah was the only name we agreed on and both really liked. We wanted something original and that there wouldn't be like 10 other kids called the same in her class at school. 
Most people either love it or hate it but we love it =).

And as for her middle name (grace) we picked that because inbetween me and my sister my mum miscarried a little girl called grace, so she would of been my sister =)

England- Our last name =)


----------



## Neferet

Isaac- because I love the name. Means laughter, so I thought calling him it would mean he'd be a happy person. =]

Sirius- After the star. Also, I'm a Harry Potter geek! XD


----------



## flutterbywing

Jak Harry Alfa
I wanted Kai, Lee wanted Zakk, we ended up with Jak, not really sure how, lol, but it suits him, Harry is FOBs grandads name, and Alfa is my surname, me and FOB weren't together at the time

Summer Lea Allton-Reynolds
I wanted Grace, or Mia, or Lily, but then OH seemed to hate every single girls name out there, one night he suggested Summer, I wasn't overly keen but I couldn't see us ever agreeing on a name, so Summer it was, and I'm so glad I love it now, FOBs name is Lee, hence Lea, and Allton-Reynolds is his surname, we were together then

Noah Daniel Allton-Reynolds
Noah was the only name I would have, I bugged then OH until he agreed, I'd chosen it for Summer if she were a boy and he knew I wasn't budging, lol, Daniel is my brothers name, and FOBs dads name.

And just to explain, they are all my ex OH's we were together, then split while I was pregnant with Jak got back together just after he was born, and split again a few weeks ago, confusing much?!


----------



## annawrigley

Neferet said:


> Isaac- because I love the name. Means laughter, so I thought calling him it would mean he'd be a happy person. =]
> 
> Sirius- After the star. Also, I'm a Harry Potter geek! XD

Aww I didn't know that! I love the name Isaac and now even more so!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava - Was the first name I picked, but we wet around in circles with other names, eventually decided on it at 30 odd weeks. Ava means bird, which I thought was a lovely symbol for our loss last year, I eventually want to get two birds entwined together, symbolising the two <3

Grace - Meaning favour or blessing. She was or little blessing  It seemed to flow well with her first name.

Last name is OH's last name.


----------



## Lexilove

Ruby Allison Summer 

Ruby for one of my favorite songs (Ruby Tuesday by the Rolling Stones) it's also her unintended birth stone
Allison for the song that OH was playing when we met (Allison by Elvis Costello)
Summer for my best friend since we were seven and Ruby's godmother

we also considered Chloe, Honor and Tallulah


----------



## we can't wait

DH & I had originally planned to name LO Annabelle Frances, but with the 'Belle' and 'Bella' craze from Twilight, we opted for a switch. We wanted something very different... and when we went through a name book we found Aria. We immediately fell in love! It's uncommon and beautiful.

Aria's middle name is Frances. She is named after my grandmother. :flow:


----------



## Itsagirl61211

We cut the name game a little close during my pregnancy. We didn't actually decide on her full name until like 2 days before my scheduled induction. We originally planned on naming her Amelia Brooke but it just wasn't clicking for me. OH had always wanted her to be named Haley so we finally decided that was a perfect fit. But we still couldn't decide on her middle name. We debated between Reese and Anne. Well after days of begging and whinning I won the battle of course and her name was to be Haley Reese. She took OH's last name. 

Haley-Means hay meadow
Reese-Means enthusiasm


----------



## JessdueJan

Lucas - It was the only name we could agree on really..I was kind of coming round to Xavier which was the only other name FOB liked but glad we stuck to Lucas. 

Thomas - FOB's brother's name and also my eldest brother's middle name so just a bit of a family name in there


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn Summer

Robyn after OH's late father, who was called Robin, and died in OH's early teens. And Summer, because she was born in summer? XD and we liked the name. OH wanted it as a first name for ages, but I said no. 

And

Logan Oscar

Logan was the only name me and OH actually agreed on, we had a tough time finding names we both liked! Oscar, because I liked it :) and OH said it was okay. 

x


----------



## ~KACI~

Kieran-This appeared on our shortlist along with Jake, we decided to wait until he arrived for the final decision. After he was born i just said hello kieran and OH went 'so its kieran is it' and i said yea. He was recorded on the camcorder at the time so we have it all on video :cloud9:

Alexander - OH's grandad middle name 

Samuel- wanted a name from my dad. But his name is derek brian- which i didn't fancy. So he suggested Samuel as it was a common name in his family.


Paige-Urgh this was just a nightmare. OH and i could not agree on a name. One day he suggested Paige. I wasn't a massive fan but it was alrite, i couldn't find another name before she was born so. Paige was born lol 

Katharina- Mine,aunts and nans middle name, who are german, my nan moved over at 18 but i love my german heritage so wanted the family name which is also german :)

Ethne- OH's nans name. Didn't like it but had no choice. Its grown on me though lol

Sorry essay :lol:


----------

